

Twitter API adds Direct Message permission - abraham
https://groups.google.com/forum/#!topic/twitter-api-announce/6VT8D4tapuw/discussion

======
ChrisLTD
While the timeframe does suck, especially for iOS developers who have to wait
for Apple's approval of any updates, this is a good move by Twitter.

More and more sites and apps are adopting Twitter integration, not all of them
should have full access to our accounts.

------
bonaldi
Alternatively, "Twitter breaks 3rd-party clients and bans fully-native
experiences with two weeks' notice"

~~~
wccrawford
Yeah, this didn't happen overnight. They could have given more warning.

~~~
jmathai
Warning only helps so much when you're required to reauthenticate users for
permissions they already granted.

------
olivercameron
Yet another developer hostile move by Twitter. Developers get two weeks to
switch to OAuth (with app review), and to top it all off, Twitter's official
apps don't have to abide by the new permissions model. Ridiculous.

I can't wait for all the 1 star reviews third party apps get when users have
to login again.

~~~
mtogo
When you use Twitter, you give Twitter access to your DMs. This seems like
common sense to me.

------
mtogo
However slightly developer hostile this may be, it's great for users. This was
very well needed and i'm glad Twitter implemented it!

